# Ayuda, 2x9 Setup... Porfavor!



## mtbaiker (Feb 15, 2010)

hola, quisiera me pudieran ayudar, estoy por cambiarle crank a mi bici... tenia en mente ponerle el truvativ xx solo que quiero saber si lo puedo usar con el drivetrain que tengo ahora, mi bici es una stumpjumper comp ht 2010, y trae x9 trasero, slx delantero, x0 twist shifters... creen que se pueda? o necesito comprar el drivetrain xx completo? porque asi nadamas no... esta carisimo... traigo esa onda porque un amigo se compro un rotor con q-rings y me gusto, se siente muy bien... bueno ahi les encargo amigos, gracias de antemano!


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Yo nomas limite mi desviador delantero para que funcionara con el granny y la del medio, cambie a 26/38, recorte un poco la cadena y listo. 

Saludos


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

... no se si funcione, pero la pregunta es ¿para que ponerle un crank especifico para 10 velocidades si vas a usar 9 velocidades??? Ahorra dinero y ponle un crank para nueve velocidades si lo que vas a correr son 9 velocidades.

Edit: ponle un slx y rueda feliz


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola mtbaiker: Si le pones el crankset XX a tu bici, SI te va a funcionar, asi como esta tu bici.

Se va a VER bien FASHION, y vas a dejar a todos tus cuates con la boca abierta !!!

El unico inconveniente es que si vives en donde tienes grandes y largas subidas, vas a tener que tener unas super piernas de campeon, para subirlas.

Yo mas bien te recomendaria que si quieres entrar a la onda del 2 x 9, armes un crankset a la carta de acuerdo a tus necesidades. Por ejemplo yo me arme unas palancas SLX con platos de 36 y 24. Porque aqui en Jalisco si tienes que trepar cañon.
Yo estoy feliz asi y tiene buenas ventajas sobre la 3 x 9. 

Nada mas estoy esperando que salga a la venta el casette X9 de 10 velocidades para tambien cambiarle la transmision a mis otras bicis.

Te recomiendo que leas el articulo de la ultima revista de Mountain Bike Action de agosto 2010 "The poor man´s 2 x 10" Ahi RC da buenos tips desde la instalacion de la transmision hasta las ventajas el el mundo real.

Saludos

Dr Foes


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Si es totalmente compatible el crankset XX, la ventaja de ser original para 2x9 es una mejor linea de cadena con factor Q mas reducido y tienes la opción de platos 28-42 ó 26-39, como dijeron antes, es solo cuestión de ajustar los límites del desviador delantero.

En cuanto a la relación con el cassette, que no lo comentas, pero usualmente esas 3x9 vienen con 11-32, vale la pena usar un 11 ó 12-34, a no ser que tengas "superpiernas de campeón". (DrF035 dixit).

Yo tengo algunos años usando 2x9, inicialmente 44-30 y ahora 42-28, pero siempre con 11-34 y la verdad esos dos dientes menos adelante se agradecen en las subidas.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Si es totalmente compatible el crankset XX, la ventaja de ser original para 2x9 es una mejor linea de cadena con factor Q mas reducido y tienes la opción de platos 28-42 ó 26-39, como dijeron antes, es solo cuestión de ajustar los límites del desviador delantero.
> 
> En cuanto a la relación con el cassette, que no lo comentas, pero usualmente esas 3x9 vienen con 11-32, vale la pena usar un 11 ó 12-34, a no ser que tengas "superpiernas de campeón". (DrF035 dixit).
> 
> Yo tengo algunos años usando 2x9, inicialmente 44-30 y ahora 42-28, pero siempre con 11-34 y la verdad esos dos dientes menos adelante se agradecen en las subidas.


Tiene toda la razon el Doc, pero pues mejor buscar una multi que sea para 2X9 (como la SLX antes recomendada) y que sea mas accesible, porque si mejora el Q y la linea de cadena, pero la diferencia es menor en montaña que en carretera y de todas maneras vas por Q-Rings (o sea, vas a tirar los originales que vengan con la multi).

Tambien coincido con el 11-34 o 12-34 si vas por el plato peque de 24 o mas grande.
Si te quedas con uno de 22, lo mejor es uno de 32 y de paso es mas ligero.

Yo alguna vez coquetee con un 22-36 y encantado, pero pues ahora donde vivo, si le he sacado brillo al de 44. A lo mejor hasta le meto un cassette de carretera de 9 pasos. Esta muy plano aca.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

También esta la opción de convertir un cassette 11-32 a 12 - 36 con la conversión de FRM (http://www.frmbike.biz/index.php?pa...ategory_id=70&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=26 ), la verdad no la he usado y no tengo la mas remota idea de que tal funcione... Hay un cassette de montaña Shimano 12-36 pero pesa casi medio kilo y no es amigable con free hubs de aluminio.
Creo que el chiste va a estar en que encuentres que desarrollo es el que te funciona para el terreno que ruedas, podrías echarle números con ayuda de: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/ calcula los números con lo que actualmente tienes para que te des una idea de que tan pesadas se te pueden poner las subidas en función del cassette/platos que escojas.

El Rivas


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

mtbaiker said:


> hola, quisiera me pudieran ayudar, estoy por cambiarle crank a mi bici... tenia en mente ponerle el truvativ xx solo que quiero saber si lo puedo usar con el drivetrain que tengo ahora, mi bici es una stumpjumper comp ht 2010, y trae x9 trasero, slx delantero, x0 twist shifters... creen que se pueda? o necesito comprar el drivetrain xx completo? porque asi nadamas no... esta carisimo... traigo esa onda porque un amigo se compro un rotor con q-rings y me gusto, se siente muy bien... bueno ahi les encargo amigos, gracias de antemano!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola mtbaiker :

Respecto a tu pregunta te comento concretamente lo siguiente , entiendo que traes un tren de mando 3 X 9 , si es así entonces el crank Truvativ XX 2 x10 NO TE SIRVE , el crank Truvativ XX ( Sram XO ) 2x10 específicamente esta diseñado para trabajar con trenes 2 X10 , y con los componentes específicos para 2 x10 como cadena , cassette, cambio, mando derecho y desviador.

Igualmente sucede con los nuevos trenes de mando de Shimano en XTR , XT y SLX 3 x 10 tres platos adelante y diez pasos en el cassette.

La tendencia en el futuro cercano será el 2 x10 y el 3 x 10

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> La tendencia en el futuro cercano será el 2 x10 y el 3 x 10
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> the last biker


Y en algunos casos el 1x10 con la entrada del cog de 36.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Y en algunos casos el 1x10 con la entrada del cog de 36.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ezácatamente , la onda será tener diez pasos atrás y de preferencia un 36 , y pa´ adelante uno , dos , tres deténte ó one , two ,three red light ja ja al gusto del bolsillo.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

entiendo que traes un tren de mando 3 X 9 said:


> Podrías ahondar un poco más en el NO TE SIRVE, no veo porque no pueda usarlo con mando y desviador normales, haciendo los ajustes que sugirió inicialmente _efuentes_ yo estoy usando 2 platos adelante con mando y desviador de tres pasos, la diferencia en grosor de platos es mínima y siempre cabría la posibilidad de usar una cadena de 10s, de hecho es la que utilizo (KMC10SL).


----------



## Tocho Morocho (Dec 23, 2009)

Hola un Saludoa todos los del foro, soy nuevo en este foro ojala y pueda aprender mucho de ustedes y tengo una pregunta con respecto a los q ring que tan buenos son? y x k algunos de los profecionales los utilizan un saludo


----------

